# Adding remote hydraulic outlets for harrow



## ocmoses (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a 1997 Kubota L4850 tractor with a Kubota LA 950 loader. I want to tap in to the hydraulic lines from the tractor to the loader to add remote hydraulics to operate a Taylorway harrow that I already have. Are there any issues that I need to be aware of. Where can I find a reasonably priced hydraulic control valve? Any advise will be greatly appreciated.

Ocmoses


----------

